# BMX Race in Dudenhofen



## paro (11. April 2008)

Hi,

in Dudenhofen existiert eine Bmx Bahn.

Training ist Dienstags und Donnerstags.

Wer Interesse hat kann sich unter [email protected] melden.

Lg

paro


----------



## hnx.dave (11. April 2008)

gibts au bilder oder ne hp?


dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (11. April 2008)

wo is dudenhofen. zu welchem verein gehört die bahn, gibts überhaupt einen verein???


----------



## Lizard.King (11. April 2008)

google ist dein freund


----------



## paro (11. April 2008)

ups,sorry.Hab ich doch glatt was vergessen,gg

Dudenhofen liegt bei Speyer.

Ja,es gibt einen Verein und zwar den RV 08 Dudenhofen ev.

Hier die HP: http://www.rv08dudenhofen.de/

Die Homepage hat noch eine kleine Macke ,die demnächst behoben wird.

Die Bahn wurde kürzlich umgebaut,Bilder kommen demnächst.

Es gibt auch einen 4-cross Fahrer unter uns.Also nicht nur für BMXèr interessant.


----------



## hnx.dave (11. April 2008)

und bilder von der bahn?


dave


----------



## paro (11. April 2008)

hnx.dave schrieb:


> und bilder von der bahn?
> 
> 
> dave




guckst Du oben,demnächst heißt nicht sofort.


----------



## hnx.dave (11. April 2008)

sry, überlesn...okaay


----------



## paro (11. April 2008)

kp,so was kommt vor


----------

